# Where can I find small packages of jelly?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Does anyone know of a good place to buy small packets of jelly?


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 25, 2013)

Most towns have distributors that support local restaurants you can try there. Check your yellow pages.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Sam's has them. I suspect Costco would too.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Can't you get them from MRE suppliers?


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Amazon.com has a good selection.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...ywords=jelly+packets&rh=i:aps,k:jelly+packets


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Choose a red spot. 
View attachment 3157

Be nice to the waitress and give her a couple bucks for a box.

View attachment 3158


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Well, now I know why my breakfast prices are going up - you guys are costing me money!!!!!

Nothing is free - the cost may be hidden but it is never free!


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Does anyone know of a good place to buy small packets of jelly?


If you know of someone who owns a restaurant, you can maybe ask him t order for you (since most suppliers will deal only with businesses).

Here we've got two warehouse-types of suppliers that caters to small restaurants/convenience stores and they carry those jams and jellies in small packets. It's also open to the general public.

Have you checked Cosco or Sam's (I heard they're like Cosco too) - the section that caters to eateries?


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Does anyone know of a good place to buy small packets of jelly?


Here you go! Can be delivered to you.

Smucker's
Jam & Jelly
Portion Packs
200/.5 oz

Item # 82437

$13.94

Costco Business Delivery - Smucker's Jam & Jelly Portion Packs 200/.5 oz

Oh boy! They carry Philadelphia Cream Cheese in portion packs too!

Philadelphia
Cream Cheese
50/1 oz

Item # 41486

$11.64


----------

